# Harbor Freight Surface Grinder



## jmhoying (Mar 13, 2014)

I picked up a brand new Central Machinery (2006 model) 6x12 surface grinder. (same as the Grizzly G5963).  The previous owner purchased it and never assembled it.  It was stored in a dry shop with the original wax on the ways and other ground surfaces, so cleanup and assembly only took 30 minutes or so. I got the grinder, stand and magnetic chuck for $400.00!   Once I find a spot in my shop for it, I'll post a few photos of my first project with it. (at least my first successful project!).
Jack
A photo from before I cleaned up the ways and installed the table. (that's wax, not rust)


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow man!  You stepped in it!  
Check you out!  Let us know how it works out for you.  Let's see it run!



Bernie


----------



## Analias (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't know such a thing existed. I would think you need more mass in the frame to keep vibration down for the precision that grinders promise. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhoying (Mar 13, 2014)

Analias said:


> I didn't know such a thing existed. I would think you need more mass in the frame to keep vibration down for the precision that grinders promise.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I have no expectations that this will do the same job as a 2 ton machine, but I've heard of owners who get decent results as long as you treat it right.

Here is a link to the Grizzly page - http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-12-Surface-Grinder-w-Stand/G5963

Enco also sells the same piece, but it has an upgraded table rail system.

Tormach's new "Personal CNC Surface Grinder is based on the same unit http://www.tormach.com/product_grinder.html

Jack


----------



## hvontres (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, that looks like a cute little machine.
I have to admit that the idea of a "Harbor Freight Surface Grinder" kind of sounds like the book "Brain Surgery for Dummys", but that little grinder actually looks pretty good for HF build quality.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 13, 2014)

I recently, by pure chance, met someone who has a small Sanford Surface Grinder, about this size.  He IS a retired toolmaker, but he showed me some work he did on his at home.  Amazing!

I don't doubt that more care would probably has to be taken to make sure the wheels are balanced etc.  But I have seen proof that great work can be done on them!


Bernie


----------



## n3480h (Mar 13, 2014)

Bargain!  Set up and tweaked in, I'm sure it will serve you well.  Nice find.

Tom


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 13, 2014)

Just like a little mill or lathe, you just take less meat per bite. Nice find


----------



## fastback (Mar 13, 2014)

Well the truth of the matter is you don't take deep cuts with a surface grinder.  Finish cuts are usually around .0004 to .001.  Much more than that and things will be over heated or flying.  The important thing is to dress the wheel often to keep the wheel cutting.

Paul


----------



## visenfile (Mar 21, 2014)

When I see an interesting H Frt item like this I usually go to the site, but unless my search words are weak H Frt is down to a couple mill types and the little lathes.  The small rotary table and lathes are not found. Also it seems they offer very little in tooling?


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 21, 2014)

I was looking at that surface grinder at one time, but HF discontinued it 4 years or so ago.  I would up buying a used Boyar Schultz and going through it.  A surface grinder is one of those tools that you will find more uses for than you think when you buy it.  Need a washer a specific thickness?  Face some round stock in the lathe, turn it, drill it, part is off too thick and grind it down to size.  It mostly just speeds up doing things that I could do other ways, but with more difficulty.  Of course, if you are working on hardened metals, which I usually don't, then it's a lot more of a necessity.


----------



## Senna (Mar 21, 2014)

cjtoombs said:


> I was looking at that surface grinder at one time, but HF discontinued it 4 years or so ago.  I would up buying a used Boyar Schultz and going through it.  *A surface grinder is one of those tools that you will find more uses for than you think when you buy it.*  Need a washer a specific thickness?  Face some round stock in the lathe, turn it, drill it, part is off too thick and grind it down to size.  It mostly just speeds up doing things that I could do other ways, but with more difficulty.  Of course, if you are working on hardened metals, which I usually don't, then it's a lot more of a necessity.



This is my experience as well.
After owning a couple of SG's which were destroyed in my fire I simply will not be without one.
In fact I already bought one. A B&S 618 Micromaster which presently lives on a trailer at Uglydog's house until I can get it under cover here.
I'll be searching for another larger SG in the future too.

JMH, you got that grinder for a great price. I predict it will wet your whistle about surface grinding and the way you wheel and deal I would be surprised if you didn't get a larger SG in the future.


----------

